# Australian Tax



## WaynoR (Nov 7, 2015)

I would like to know how Uber taxes passengers and how the tax works for drivers in Australia, I suspect we don't get a group certificate as a driver.


----------



## Bekind (Oct 22, 2015)

Try writing this in the Sydney or Melbourne Forums Wayne.
Down the very bottom of the page you will see a list of Cities.
Love u Wayne


----------

